# Need Relaible DRIVERS!



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm looking for 2 drivers to run my trucks in Arlington Hts & Villa Park. Do you guys know of anyone looking for work? send me a pm and i'll fill u in!


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

is that close to chicago? I have a brother in law in michigan that owns a truck, no snow there....


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

how much 1 hr?


----------



## TurboNikko (Oct 11, 2008)

Snow Picasso, I have my own truck and plow if you are looking for a subcontractor. I am in desperate need of some work. If you want me to work for you, let me know. Nick 708-932-0797


----------



## PRServices (Dec 26, 2009)

*Snow plow driver position*

To whom it concern,

I would be available for plowing today and throughout the winter season. I am a general contractor and do not have anything lined up till the end of Jan.
I am flexible with my time and would be available upon each snow storm.

What type of vehicles, residential or commercial plowing, area of plowing and rate per hour?
I would be able to add about 20 - 50 residential customers through my contacts with certain clients I have did remodeling with and a Dupage county government worker.

I was going to plow this year and buy my own equipment, but was not able to this year.
If this position is filled already, I could sell the clients to you for a specific price structured off of the total intake from the accounts.

Let me know what you think and feel free to e-mail me at [email protected].
Regards,
Phil


----------

